# Search and Rescue.........



## kjp502 (Oct 27, 2006)

Maggies Mom, I've worked in Search and Rescue for a number of years. It can be a very rewarding experience. And Goldens, because of their intelligence and temperment make wonderful SAR dogs (IMO). What is it that you would like to know?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

How extensive are the tests for the handlers and the dogs to complete? Is it first aid, safety, physical 'tests', using tools???? About how long does it take to trainer the handler and dog for this????Im still up in the air if I want to do this.....


----------



## kjp502 (Oct 27, 2006)

I can't say for sure what the requirements are in your area. Once a dog has basic obedience down well, it's a matter of using their play drive to get them to look for people. Most dogs I've seen have taken 6 months to a year or more to be trained. Being part of the NYS Federation of SAR Teams, we have different levels of certifications for K9's. I will see if I can find this paperwork someplace and send it, if you would like. The first aid, survival, etc, is required differently by team. Our team requires first aid and CPR skills for all members, and we don't allow K9 handlers to work until they have completed basic survival, map and compass/GPS, and other such skills. We want to make sure that our handlers are safe. I know that it sounds like alot of work, but it's well worth it. NASAR (National Association of Search and Rescue) has a web page that may help. 
http://www.nasar.org/nasar/downloads/Getting_Started.pdf


----------



## kjp502 (Oct 27, 2006)

Try this one, too:

SAR Dog Fact Sheet


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info.....I guess I got my reading cut out for me and then some thinking....


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i had a friend who had gsd and she went to the initial meeting for search and rescue. the person running the meeting said that you had to be able to watch your dog go into dangerous situations, like buildings about to collapse or other things.... she was not willing to put her pups in harms way...... just thought
bethm moose, angel
and sandy at the bridge


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mainegirl said:


> i had a friend who had gsd and she went to the initial meeting for search and rescue. the person running the meeting said that you had to be able to watch your dog go into dangerous situations, like buildings about to collapse or other things.... she was not willing to put her pups in harms way...... just thought
> bethm moose, angel
> and sandy at the bridge


I know there is different types of s&r ...what we are thinking are more on the lines of lost people in the woods, etc.....


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

SAR is very interesting. The family who adopted Wiley are interested in pursuing this work with him, and I've sent them some info. The trainer with whom Barrington and I are seeing for agility suggested contacting FEMA. They may be able to point you toward some local groups.

There's a booklet by a man named John Rice that appears to be helpful when consdiering SAR. I haven't purchased it yet, but I plan to. He did some very good work with Goldens in Illinois. Here's a link to some biographical info about him:

Following Ghosts - Author John Rice's biography

Good luck! It sure would be cool for Abbie to channel her energy into saving people lost in the woods.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info...I will look in to it......Im not sure this is what we are going to do...... The trainer said , flyball or agility is possible...... He said Abbie has such talent to do anything , he wouldnt want to see it wasted.......


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

You could try all three! Agility is a great way to bond with Abbie. You've done agility before, haven't you? If so, you know how the dog is more inclined to watch you after you've worked in agility. Even if you never compete in agility with Abbie, the training would be useful. 

You can take that behavior and build upon it with flyball, which encourages you to teach your dog to run away from you full-speed. After successful flyball competition, you could work toward SAR. And during the times that you are doing agility and flyball, you could be preparing yourself by taking some outdoor survival courses. These are just thoughts; I've been thinking along these lines myself, although I don't think that Dottie or Barrington are strong candidates for SAR.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> You could try all three! Agility is a great way to bond with Abbie. You've done agility before, haven't you? If so, you know how the dog is more inclined to watch you after you've worked in agility. Even if you never compete in agility with Abbie, the training would be useful.
> 
> You can take that behavior and build upon it with flyball, which encourages you to teach your dog to run away from you full-speed. After successful flyball competition, you could work toward SAR. And during the times that you are doing agility and flyball, you could be preparing yourself by taking some outdoor survival courses. These are just thoughts; I've been thinking along these lines myself, although I don't think that Dottie or Barrington are strong candidates for SAR.


Great thoughts there....Im not going to rush into any of it..... I have some time.... the trainer I have trains for all of these..... and Abbie is soooooooo focused and alert......... Maybe I can send Abbie out to search for my 17 year old son who always seems to get lost on his way home.........


----------

